# I have the world's biggest LAP DOG!



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

AWWWW! I wish I had a lap dog (let me think about that....ah may be a little more fur than I wish to wear....ah what the heck). Those are very sweet pics. It is nice that your dog likes to be that close to you, very sweet.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

That's very sweet. He is getting to be such a big boy!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is HUGE!!!!!!!!!! hehe


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Adorable! Better password protect your PC or you'll be getting mysterious packages from petsmart.com. :agree:


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Loved your pics! My 11 month old is a bit of a lap dog too.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is 11 months also


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That is cute!!

Aren't Golden lap dogs the best?

Here is my lap dog - Liam.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Starlite make for a great lap warmer! I usually just set the keyboard on Oaklys butt and type away!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awwww... isn't it just the most precious thing? I love that they just remain BIG babies at heart. Kisses to Starlite!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Liam is an angel- I adore him!


----------



## jpwalla0208 (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww too cute! I love snuggle bugs!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What was funny is I took him to meet my mom today. She likes dogs okay, but she's a clean freak and has never allowed dogs to cuddle with her or get on furniture, etc. Although she kept saying he was messy, I could tell she LOVED Starlite. She hadn't met him yet! She said he was beautiful and imagine my surprise when I saw him on the couch with her cuddling!!!


----------

